# Interesting Honey Bee Blog (link & info)



## Sandbergr (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice,thanks for sharing. Good luck to your son in his studies.


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi there,
Here's the second installment from my son:
http://thedemiurge.com/profile/bee-series-identifying-problem/

Enjoy,

Adam Finkelstein
www.vpqueenbees.com


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi there,
Here's the third installment from my son:
http://thedemiurge.com/profile/bee-series-americas-favorite-nut

Enjoy,

Adam Finkelstein
www.vpqueenbees.com


----------



## FollowtheHoney (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your son's work. I love that he sees the big picture and still has such a thoughtful and proactive attitude.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you for sharing the work of your son Adam, do let him now we really appreciate his work and wish him the best !


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks.

I sent him the url to this thread. He's glad! 

He's going to write a few more installments and maybe make a short film.

I am very proud of him! 

Adam
vpqueenbees.com


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi there,
Here's the fourth installment from my son:
http://thedemiurge.com/profile/bee-series-vp-queen-bees-video-tour/

He has really enjoyed learning about beekeeping and apiculture.

I will post a link to the video in the video gallery forum too.


Adam Finkelstein
vpqueenbees.com


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

Hello!

FYI, the "Bee Series" has moved to:
http://vpqueenbees.com/news

"About Honey Bees: Awareness in Contemporary Cultural Context"

The links for each installment are right below.

Enjoy,
Adam
http://vpqueenbees.com


----------

